# Batch freezers



## chelszi (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey y'all. I'm in the market for a batch freezer to produce overrun ice creams, sorbets, gelatos and sherbets. Right now I am looking at the electrofreeze B12 model and the Taylor 220 model. I have used batch freezers in culinary school but it has been a couple years. It is such a large purchase and I could use some suggestions on which machine is better. We go through 24-30 gallons of ice cream a month now and about double that over the holidays. I'll take any advice I can get!


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I've used the Taylor 220 model as a hotel pastry chef years back. I think my record was 30 gallons in 8 hours. It DOES NOT MESS AROUND HA!

Cons: Its a hassle to clean and its not very efficient when its time to empty it as the dasher is huge with lots of little parts. Lots of little scraping and scooping to remove the last few ounces stuck on the dasher. A number of times I was STUMPED as to how to put the scrapers back on.





  








DSC06477.JPG




__
dobzre


__
Mar 4, 2014








It wobbles a little during operation. SO it will have a larger foot print than expected.

Had an issue with a melted part. Could be a fluke.





  








DSC06497.JPG




__
dobzre


__
Mar 4, 2014








Pros: 2.5 Gallons (the max capacity I was comfortable with) per 20 minutes.

Design, wide mouth, mouth extends far out (no drips)





  








DSC06468.JPG




__
dobzre


__
Mar 4, 2014








, heavy duty shelf that is adjustable.


----------

